# Comparing Dry food - Co-op's own to James welbeloved.



## Moolice (May 14, 2010)

Hey there, I would like to ask a question....

How would you compare these 2 foods (both adult food) - 

Food 1. (super market's own food)
"Co-operative complete dry dog food with beef, vegetables and moist meaty chunks" 
ingredients - Cereals, meat and animal derivatives ( min.4% beef in the beef component), Derivatives of vegetable origin (min 1% charcoal in the heart component), Vegetable protein extracts, oils and fats, various sugars, Minerals, yeasts, vegetables (min 4% vegetable component). With antioxidants, coloured and preserved with EC additives.

Contains
Vitamin A 12,000 i.u/Kg
Vitamin D3 1,200 i.u/Kg
Vitamin E 60 mg/Kg
Copper 12 mg/Kg
(as copper sulphate)

Moisture 10.0 %
Protein 23.0%
Oils and Fats 10.0%
Ash 7.0%
Fibre 3.0%




Food 2. 
James Wellbeloved
Turkey and rice kibble 

Ingredients
Rice, Turkey meat meal, oats, whole linseed, turkey gravy, turkey fat, sugar beet pulp, alfalfa, sodium chloride, natural seaweed, calcium carbonate, chicory extract, lysine, D L-methionnine, yucca extract and theonine.

Contains: min. 26% turkey, min 26% rice, Min 19% oats.

Protein 21%
Oil 10%
Fibre 4%
Ash 7.5%

Vitamin A 10,000 i.u/Kg
Vitamin D3 1,500 i.u/Kg
Vitamin E (alpha-tocopherol acetate) 150 mg/Kg
Copper (cupric sulphate) 15 mg/kg
omega-3 fatty acids 1%
omega-6 fatty acids 2.5% with antioxidant: tocopheral-rich extracts of natural origin.

Would like to know what you guys think and everyone's opinions on the difference in food. :smile: 
Thanks ^_^


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Is this supposed to be dry or canned food?

The 1st one looks scary, what kinds of cereals? whats animal derivatives? is that like byproducts? What are various sugars? EC?

The second one looks better, but not enough meat for a kibble. Theres also sugar in it. 

If you live in UK, you can get champion pet foods (Orijen/Acana), 

England

Bern Pet Foods Limited

Tel: +44 1737 767679

http://www.bernpetfoods.co.uk/

Email:[email protected]


You can also get Taste of the Wild in Uk now(if orijen is too expensive), heres a link:
http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.co.uk/

http://tasteofthewildpetfood.co.uk/shop/page/11?sessid=5B5CGE11M6CpzLOIFk3vcVYvEPU61CN0uzGwsmFQyMqkLuCbKIN0SYvh3EyCrY0O&shop_param=


----------



## Moolice (May 14, 2010)

Hmmm maybe i should of wrote out just the main ingredients :redface:... It's dry food, but it's all madness what they put in and out.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The first is too vague in the ingredient list...gives them a lot of room to be unethical about what they put in the food. The second looks mediocre at best. There is only one protein source (turkey) when there should be several. I agree with Uno, that you should look into Orijen or Acana.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm, personally I wouldn't consider anything remotely similar to these foods. The ingredients just aren't even in the ballpark of what a dog should eat. 

That being said, when comparing dog foods, I teld to look at the first five ingredients first, as those make up a good portion of the food. I want to see at least three of these being NAMED meat and meat meals. ("meat meal" is not good enough. I want to see chicken meal, turkey meal, etc.) I want at least one of them to be meal in its original form, meaning not a meal, because meals can have a lot of bone content and what not. I like more muscle meat. 

If two foods stack up equal in the first five ingrediens department, I more or less move on to what I don't want to see in the rest of the ingredients. No corn, no soy, no wheat, no by products, no beet pulp. I like to see low carb content, which generally means grain free. All low carb foods are grain free, not all grain free foods are low carb. 


From there, it's trial and error. Because kibble is not a natural diet, no kibble will settle well with every dog. You have to find one that works for your dogs. Some dogs seem to hav "iron gut" and can eat anything and everything with little or no digestive upset, others are not so lucky.


----------



## Moolice (May 14, 2010)

Thankyou for your comments =) 

I just wanted to see the difference in opinions with these foods, since there are many different views within nutrition and it's quite hard to tell what is a good source of protein ect and what is bad. How much is good/bad in a dry dog food?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Moolice said:


> Thankyou for your comments =)
> 
> I just wanted to see the difference in opinions with these foods, since there are many different views within nutrition and it's quite hard to tell what is a good source of protein ect and what is bad. How much is good/bad in a dry dog food?


Protein content isn't so much of an issue- in fact, the more the better in most cases. The protein SOURCE is what you want to look at. You want as much protein from animal sources as possible, and not from plant matter. Grains, veggies, and fruits are not so great, but of course you find some plant matter in ALL foods. But some are far far better than others.


----------



## Moolice (May 14, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Protein content isn't so much of an issue- in fact, the more the better in most cases. The protein SOURCE is what you want to look at. You want as much protein from animal sources as possible, and not from plant matter. Grains, veggies, and fruits are not so great, but of course you find some plant matter in ALL foods. But some are far far better than others.


Ah see this is where i get confused, because i thought that too much protein would make the dog bounce off the walls, or would that just be the breed?


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

there is no way to tell if a food has more meat content just because there are more sources listed. for example:

_tukey meal, chicken meal, turkey, brown rice, barley etc....

chicken meal, brown rice, barley, etc...._

the second food may have more meat content, depending on how the 3 meat sources in the first food are divided and how the following ingredients are divided. thats why i always email manufacturers ans ask what percentage of their product is actual meat content. at least it gives me some idea.

TOTW pacific stream has two of the first listed ingredients as meat (one in meal form, one not). Canidae grain free salmon has only one named meat meal in the first 3 ingredients. i have no doubt the canidae has quite a bit more meat than the TOTW.

id agree if there is only one meat source in non meal form before any non meat ingredients are listed then there is certain to be very little meat content.


----------

